# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Продавать ли прасад?

## Дмитрий Казиков

Простите за небольшое отклонение от темы, нет желания создавать новую тему, но меня мучит вопрос о продаже/покупке прасада - можно его продавать ?

----------


## Туласи Чаран дас

.... Я много лет продавал прасад на фестивале "Садху-Санга", будучи менеджером фестивального кафе....  Я и сейчас его продаю в виде молока, сметаны, творога, сыра, панира от своих коров... Это наш единственный доход в семье...

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Трансцендентный дневник  3 декабря 1975 г.

Во время массажа Прабхупада ответил на пару писем: от Амбариши Прабху и от своего бывшего личного слуги, Шрути Кирти. Оба преданных поведали о своих проблемах. У Амбариши были трудности с родителями, а у Шрути Кирти - с президентом храма на Гавайях.
Амбариша переехал в Бостон и поступил в университет, выполняя желание своих родителей. Он рассказал, что помогает местному храму и предложил открыть для студентов ресторан, где можно подавать прасад. По его мнению, такой ресторан обречен на успех. Кроме того, Амбариша вновь подтвердил, что готов финансировать проект на Курукшетре.
Шрути Кирти сообщил об успешном повторном открытии ресторана "Говинда" рядом с университетом Гавайи, в котором учится 25.000 студентов. Ресторан становится все более популярным. Однако он озабочен некоторыми разногласиями с нынешним руководством храма, и попросил Прабхупаду перевести его в другой храм.
Прабхупада решил "разом убить двух зайцев". В письме Амбарише он одобрил его решение подчиниться воле родителей, "хотя они не знают, что лучшее образование - это быть преданным". Он сообщил ему, что скоро в Бостон приедет Шрути Кирти, который поможет ему открыть ресторан.
Шрути Кирти Прабхупада сообщил адрес Амбариши и попросил немедленно ехать к нему в Бостон, "*ведь там очень много молодых людей, и ресторан Харе Кришна, где будут продавать вкусный прасад, будет там очень кстати*".

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Да, спасибо Вам за ответы  :good: 
помнится кто-то писАл здесь что нельзя, и вроде как не помню опровержений, но сейчас сомнения рассеялись  :dandavat:

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков



----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Сейчас такое время, что много чего по идее бы нельзя, но если назвать иначе, то можно. А раз можно, то нет смысла быть ханжой, поэтому надо снова назвать, как было, и не париться. Очень много чего такого (не знаю, правда, как насчет продажи прасада) Ачарьи заранее разрешают, чтобы мы не сошли с ума от раздвоения сознания

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

:smilies: 
Назрел очередной вопрос - в чём раздница прасада, который раздают и продают в храме ?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Назрел очередной вопрос - в чём раздница прасада, который раздают и продают в храме ?


В котором продают больше милости Кришны. Кроме того, он эксклюзивный, его не хватит, чтобы всем раздать.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

Дима, вам нужно избавить своё сознание от "коммунистических критериев нравственности". 
А именно: деньги -это зло(поэтому тем кто работает платить не нужно), богатые -злыдни и узурпаторы, которым только -смерть. Продавцы...нет "торгаши" - воры, которым "много платить не нужно, всё равно остальное сами украдут"(цитата по памяти Л.И.Брежнев так по телеку когда-то высказался).

Бескорыстным должно быть только служение Богу, а в материальном мире и между людьми существуют товарно -денежные отношения и ничего в этом нет плохого.
Если есть успешные товарно-денежные отношения, тогда появляется и возможность благотворительности, то есть бескорыстной помощи тем, кто слаб, беспомощен и нуждается в поддержке.
Также среди преданных может существовать любовных обмен: угощать прасадом и принимать прасад.

Иначе  - бескорыстие это или лицемерие или "бесплатный сыр в мышеловке".

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Не было такого настроя, хотел разобраться в деталях и только, но за совет благодарю  :smilies:

----------


## Джива

Важность имеет ни то продадут ли прасад, а то принял его Кришна или нет, что в свою очередь косвенно зависит от предполагаемой дальнейшей судьбы прасада.
Например, в неком храме интузиастичная матаджи приготовила для своего дорогого и любимого друга Кришны новые бурфи с топленым молоком и фисташками, в мыслях у нее было только одно, - пусть Кришна будет доволен попробовав мои угощения. Бурфи предложили Кришне, и Он их с радостью принял, затем пуджари угостил ими нескольких прихожан, а остаток отнес в храмовую лавку на продажу, где их тут-же "раскусили" и "оптом" скупили немногочисленные посетители, удивив продававшую махапрасад матаджи...

в следущий раз было тоже самое, а на третий раз готовившую чудо-бурфи матаджи попросили сделать "побольше, рублей на... на вот 2... нет 3000"
с этого момента вступает в силу эффект завода, и в уме неисбежно появляется лишний фактор, потамучто до этого !!!всё уже было идеально!!! кроме экономической выгоды по продаже... ну и возможности накормить бурфями Кришны всех, кто "о них наслышан".
с этого момента мистическим образом бурфи, ставшие доступным широкой общественности "крупнотоннажным продуктом" теряют свои волшебные качества, становятся суховатыми, в орешках начинают попадатся пережаренные, или даже кусочки кожуры или камушки, форму упрощают до квадратной и т.д.

ну и изначально очевидная цель приготовления часто также влияет...
например в Индии считается приемлемым просто помыть и не чистить картошку для сабжи... особенно если времени мало, а картошки много...
в Кришна-Баларам Мандире есть пять кухонь, однако мне нравится еда только одной из них...

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Есть масса цитат о том, что стремление к извлечению выгоды и собственно само материальное богатство делает недалеких людей (не чистых преданых) еще хуже и глупее. С одной стороны их преданные не отвергают, т.к. они зарабатывают, находясь в какой-то связи с Кришной, но с другой стороны в шастрах их часто называют просто торговцами - в смысле, что пока не преданными.

----------


## serg

напишу сугубое IMHO , без ссылки на цитаты. Прошу извинить, если это пост вызовет гнев.

приведу две *граничные* ситуации

ситуация [пример]-1:  широко-известный прием: первый укол наркотика бесплатный, а за следующие - плати.  
с первого укола, если подсел, дальше будешь  уже САМ ХОТЕТЬ наркотика и , как следствие - будешь покупать... ибо далее только за деньги .  особенность этого действия, человек подсев на наркотик, оказывается В ЗАМКНУТОМ КРУГЕ ОБЩЕНИЯ - там где можно достать наркотик и уже никуда не денется..

ситуация [пример]-2:  преданный / прихожанин  привык, познал, понял  - что такое Прасад... Он не может без него.. И тут объявляют - прасад в храме только за деньги...  
При этом с одной стороны предпологается, что преданный/прихожанин приходит в храм и служит Кришне . В этом Служении, например: моет, чистит, носит, расставляет, дает лакшми, бензин (короче говоря (весьма бытовым языком) - работает на Храм, для Храма)... и за все это , вполне естественно , НЕ БЕРЕТ И НЕ ОЖИДАЕТ , ЧТО ЕМУ БУДУТ ПЛАТИТЬ ДЕНЬГИ.
С ДРугой стороны - "вдруг" в Храме предлагают заплатить за  результаты труда другого такого-же преданного (кто приготовил сладости...) - получается, весьма каверзно... 
Вопрос - почему  тогда не брать пожертвования/плату в том-же Кафе за то, например, что кто-то помыл туалет, подмел двор Храма.. Ведь нет никакой разницы - Все это Служение . 
Только вот за наслаждение Служением одних (приготовить сладости, принести в Храм) - берутся деньги , если хочешь воспользоваться..  А вот , за Служение других, кто подмел, котлы грел , и т.д. - можно пользоваться всем без лакшми....

Думаю, что вопрос скорее лежит в этой плоскости, а не в вопросах "коммунистических критериев нравственности".

----------


## venkata

Хорошее сравнение!К сожалению традиции,установленные Шрилой Прабхупадой в храмах ИСККОН,уходят в прошлое,заменяясь на демоническую систему товарно-денежных отношений.
 Читал,что Шрила Прабхупада сам готовил гулабждамуны и ставил при выходе из храма.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> преданный / прихожанин  привык, познал, понял  - что такое Прасад... Он не может без него.. И тут объявляют - прасад в храме только за деньги...


А кто мешает ему приготовить прасад самому?




> При этом с одной стороны предпологается, что преданный/прихожанин приходит в храм и служит Кришне . В этом Служении, например: моет, чистит, носит, расставляет, дает лакшми, бензин (короче говоря (весьма бытовым языком) - работает на Храм, для Храма)... и за все это , вполне естественно , НЕ БЕРЕТ И НЕ ОЖИДАЕТ , ЧТО ЕМУ БУДУТ ПЛАТИТЬ ДЕНЬГИ.
> С ДРугой стороны - "вдруг" в Храме предлагают заплатить за  результаты труда другого такого-же преданного (кто приготовил сладости...) - получается, весьма каверзно...


Если кто-то выполняет в храме служение, прасад он получает бесплатно. Разве не так?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Читал,что Шрила Прабхупада сам готовил гулабждамуны и ставил при выходе из храма.


Однако, это не отменяло наличие вегетарианских ресторанов, где продавался прасад.

Сейчас тоже есть бесплатные угощения. Не знаю, как на выходе из храма, но на харинамах точно все бесплатно раздают. И "Пища жизни" тоже бесплатный прасад раздает.

----------


## venkata

Прабхупада хотел,что бы преданные сами выращивали еду и продавали прасад в городских ресторанах,но не за каждое блюдо отдельно а за фиксированную плату,а есть можно сколько захочешь.

----------


## venkata

Б.г.18.23 "Упорядоченная деятельность,в основе которой нет привязанности и ненависти или желания насладиться её плодами,называется деятельностью в гуне благости"

----------


## serg

> Прабхупада хотел,что бы преданные сами выращивали еду и продавали прасад в городских ресторанах,но не за каждое блюдо отдельно а за фиксированную плату,а есть можно сколько захочешь.


А где такое есть реально ?
Где именно прочитали, что так хотел Прабхупада ?

----------


## venkata

Скину ссылку позже...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Однако, это не отменяло наличие вегетарианских ресторанов, где продавался прасад.
> 
> Сейчас тоже есть бесплатные угощения. Не знаю, как на выходе из храма, но на харинамах точно все бесплатно раздают. И "Пища жизни" тоже бесплатный прасад раздает.


всё - это дешёвые сладкие шарики...  :sed:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> всё - это дешёвые сладкие шарики...


А как иначе? Не раздавать же на харинамах горячие блюда.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> ситуация [пример]-2:  преданный / прихожанин  привык, познал, понял  - что такое Прасад... Он не может без него.. И тут объявляют - прасад в храме только за деньги...  
> При этом с одной стороны предпологается, что преданный/прихожанин приходит в храм и служит Кришне . .


В Ростовском храме в своё время пытались ввести такую "норму" - воскресный прасад за деньги... не прошло - преданные организовались - составили группы по приготовлению воскресного прасада - в общем культивируют эту деятельность в духе преданного служения, сотрудничая между собой... когда подобных правильных отношений нет, остаётся только дядюшка Кали с товарно-денежными отношениями...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А как иначе? Не раздавать же на харинамах горячие блюда.


хотя бы пусть не дешёвые будут... изысканные  :mig:  я в последнее время если и принимаю, то исключительно из почтения к прасаду - ничего вкусного в них нету... какая-то овсянка с сахаром обычно...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> В Ростовском храме в своё время пытались ввести такую "норму" - воскресный прасад за деньги... не прошло - преданные организовались - составили группы по приготовлению воскресного прасада - в общем культивируют эту деятельность в духе преданного служения, сотрудничая между собой... когда подобных правильных отношений нет, остаётся только дядюшка Кали с товарно-денежными отношениями...


У нас в Пскове всегда на воскресных программах прасад был бесплатно. Правда, у нас ятра маленькая. 

Вот, в Сочи я тоже видел на воскресных программах людей кормят бесплатно. И на выходе после пира стоит скромный брахмачари с подносом, люди жертвуют, кто сколько хочет.

----------


## serg

"Вот, в Сочи я тоже видел на воскресных программах людей кормят бесплатно. И на выходе после пира стоит скромный брахмачари с подносом, люди жертвуют, кто сколько хочет. "

Лет 20-ть назад - кормили воскресным прасадом после программы всех бесплатно  и более того, даже не давали понять, что деньги пожертвуй после приема прасада. (имеется ввиду никакого "стоящего скромного" , ни столика, ни явных намеков.. 
Ближе к перестройки и бардаку пошли деньги.
В разгар перехода от социализма к капитализму, когда и с продуктами в магазинах швах и в карманах у большинства пусто - стали в лоб  так: за прасад сдать деньги и кто дал - заходи  принимай. у когоо нет денег  - за прасадом не пройдешь. (времена были не легкие. это правда)..  спустя время , подросли, получшело малеха.. опять перешли к прасаду и на выходе поднос, куда сколько можешь... последнее время - только "стоящий скромно" и ... не заслоняя проход, а совсем сбоку.. его еще поискать надо  :smilies:  :smilies: 

лет 20-ть назад - обычный, не праздничный пир, что по воскресеньям привозили в ДК. состоял из многих(больше чем нынче обычный раза в 2) наименований... как минимум: дал, сабжи, салаты, еще что-то типа сабжи, рис , чапати.. напиток, сладкое..
нынче  ежевоскресные - поскромнее в разнообразии, однако вкусны , приятны по-прежнему..

И тогда и сейчас преданные разносят по офисам различную "кришнаитскую еду" - типа пончики, бургеры и т.д.  продавая их за вполне определенные деньги..
И тогда и сейчас устраивали бесплатные обеды для бедных. Сейчас это круче.

У меня нет ответа на вопрос - КАК БЫТЬ  ДОЛЖНО НА ВОСКРЕСНОМ ПИРУ(в смысле денег)  и нет ответ КАК БЫТЬ ДОЛЖНО С МАХА ПРАСАДОМ (продавать за деньги в кафе, что в Храме, или раздавать ).   Мне не приятен факт,  что Маха-Прасад из Храма за деньги.   
( Не понимаю обоснования, логики этого действия).  Если быть логичным, в существующей логике вещей этого вопроса - почему тогда не брать деньги за вход в Алтарную (именно не пожертвования(хочешь-не хочешь), а по билетику проверять - внес сумму или нет...)  ведь такая ситуация была-б неотличима от продажи маха-прасада за деньги в кафе при Храме.. 

Чем больше организация и больше материальная часть - тем больше становится необходимо денег на поддержание - и полы в Алтарной и водопровод и электричество и трубы и тепло и стекло и масса бытовых "мелочей"..велик шасн утонуть в этих "мелочах", которые становтся давлеющими с ростом..

----------


## Андрей Н

Думаю, что:
1. Прасад невозможно купить за деньги
2. Прасад невозможно продать за деньги
3. Поставка прасада "на конвейер" ведёт к машинальности(автоматичности), автоматичность означает невнимательность, невнимательность ведёт к оскорблениям, оскорбления отделяют от Бога, а без Бога это будет не прасад, а бхога.

----------


## Adi_Bhagavan_das

Думаю,что:
Служить Господу Кришне в Храме,Гуру и преданным без корысти и с любовью, за это плата не деньгами.
Прасадам и Махапрасадам это милость Господа Кришны,милость она и есть милость,за деньги не покупается она раздаётся.
Но если от милости сей возникло желание пожертвовать Кришне что либо это хорошо,значит душа улыбнулась(хоть и во сне).

----------


## serg

Если Выставлен Прасад в кафе на отдельном столике и озвучивают цифры ... :mig: 

То, что Вы Adi_Bhagavan_das, сказали/написали - это эталон, к  которому стремиться.. Реальность - она отлична от эталона всегда. :smilies:

----------


## Андрей Н

> Бескорыстным должно быть только служение Богу, а в материальном мире и между людьми существуют товарно -денежные отношения и ничего в этом нет плохого.


Разве раздача прасада -- это не преданное служение? 




> Если есть успешные товарно-денежные отношения, тогда появляется и возможность благотворительности, то есть бескорыстной помощи тем, кто слаб, беспомощен и нуждается в поддержке.


Прасад -- это не благотворительность, это милость. Благотворительностью могут заниматься даже материалисты, а милость могут дать только преданные.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Че то как то всё надуманно... Деньги с продажи махапрасада ведь идут на храм. Храм требует реальных денег на поддержание, и в нём вообще то Божества стоят, у Них должно быть самое лучшее. Если же кто-то не хочет или не может покупать махапрасад - так ведь его и так бесплатно раздают на пирах.
Но раздают дал, салат, рис и всё такое. А продают сладости. Т.е. вопрос, похоже в том, что "я не хочу махапрасадный дал, я хочу махапрасадный бурфи". Нет проблем, если человек делает разницу между махапрасадами - пусть платит деньги за привязанность, это закон материального мира  :tongue:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Че то как то всё надуманно... Деньги с продажи махапрасада ведь идут на храм. Храм требует реальных денег на поддержание, и в нём вообще то Божества стоят, у Них должно быть самое лучшее. Если же кто-то не хочет или не может покупать махапрасад - так ведь его и так бесплатно раздают на пирах.
> Но раздают дал, салат, рис и всё такое. А продают сладости. Т.е. вопрос, похоже в том, что "я не хочу махапрасадный дал, я хочу махапрасадный бурфи". Нет проблем, если человек делает разницу между махапрасадами - пусть платит деньги за привязанность, это закон материального мира


+1

----------


## Adi_Bhagavan_das

Украинский фестиваль Садху-Сангам на шаг впереди всех фестивалей по культивированию пожертвований. И никакой надуманности тут нет. Преданный должен уметь
быть жертвенным. Храм и духовные программы это не СУПЕРМАРКЕТ. Здесь должно быть устроено максимально духовно. Есть же положительные примеры,когда сердца
 людей открываются и они с удовольствием жертвуют деньги,игнорируя товарно-денежные отношения.Культивируются духовные отношения.

----------


## Андрей Н

> Че то как то всё надуманно... Деньги с продажи махапрасада ведь идут на храм. Храм требует реальных денег на поддержание, и в нём вообще то Божества стоят, у Них должно быть самое лучшее. Если же кто-то не хочет или не может покупать махапрасад - так ведь его и так бесплатно раздают на пирах.


Милость за деньги, звучит примерно так же, как и любовь за деньги. 

Милость, она ведь как и любовь жертвенна и бескорыстна. Кто-то жертвует деньги, кто-то жертвует труд, а кто-то получает и учится жертвовать.
Даже благотворительность подразумевает отдачу, жертвенность, а не продажу. 

Как получилось, что милость можно купить-продать?




> Но раздают дал, салат, рис и всё такое. А продают сладости. Т.е. вопрос, похоже в том, что "я не хочу махапрасадный дал, я хочу махапрасадный бурфи". Нет проблем, если человек делает разницу между махапрасадами - пусть платит деньги за привязанность, это закон материального мира


Прасад существует законами духовного мира, а не материального.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

> Милость за деньги, звучит примерно так же, как и любовь за деньги. 
> 
> Милость, она ведь как и любовь жертвенна и бескорыстна. Кто-то жертвует деньги, кто-то жертвует труд, а кто-то получает и учится жертвовать.
> Даже благотворительность подразумевает отдачу, жертвенность, а не продажу. 
> 
> Как получилось, что милость можно купить-продать?
> 
> 
> Прасад существует законами духовного мира, а не материального.


Сколько бы ни заплатил человек за прасад, он все равно остается в долгу. Прасад не отличен от Кришны, Кришну он получил бесплатно, по беспричинной милости Кришны и преданных. Даже одна крошечка Кришна-прасада бесконечно более ценна, чем все вселенные вместе взятые. Даже если человек заплатит миллион за сладкий шарик, это все равно, что он и не платил вовсе. Потому, что он начинает свои взаимоотношения с Кришной, причиной всех причин, которых он не достигнет, даже если обретет все вселенные.

Со временем прасад будет только  дорожать, так как это ОЧЕНЬ ценная вещь. 

Другими словами, любой остается в вечном неоплатном долгу перед тем преданным, который дал ему Кришна-прасад, не зависимо от того, сколько он заплатил за это. 
А если кто-то хочет бесплатно, то в чем проблема - стань преданным и предлагай Кришне.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

+108  :smilies: 

Добавлю еще, что книги Шрилы Прабхупады, несомненно, тоже представляют собой великую милость. И тем не менее Прабхупада настаивал, чтобы его книги продавали. Хотя опять же при небольшом желании можно их и бесплатно прочитать.

----------


## Андрей Н

> Сколько бы ни заплатил человек за прасад, он все равно остается в долгу. Прасад не отличен от Кришны, Кришну он получил бесплатно, по беспричинной милости Кришны и преданных. Даже одна крошечка Кришна-прасада бесконечно более ценна, чем все вселенные вместе взятые. Даже если человек заплатит миллион за сладкий шарик, это все равно, что он и не платил вовсе. Потому, что он начинает свои взаимоотношения с Кришной, причиной всех причин, которых он не достигнет, даже если обретет все вселенные.


Да верно, у человека нет таких богатств, чтобы оплатить прасад.




> Со временем прасад будет только  дорожать, так как это ОЧЕНЬ ценная вещь. 
> 
> Другими словами, любой остается в вечном неоплатном долгу перед тем преданным, который дал ему Кришна-прасад, не зависимо от того, сколько он заплатил за это.


Да, прасад очень ценен, поэтому я и сказал, что его невозможно купить. 




> А если кто-то хочет бесплатно, то в чем проблема - стань преданным и предлагай Кришне.


Как может стать преданным тот, кто хочет бесплатно? Преданным может стать лишь тот, кто хочет жертвовать.

----------


## Андрей Н

> +108 
> 
> Добавлю еще, что книги Шрилы Прабхупады, несомненно, тоже представляют собой великую милость.


Да, верно, книги Шрилы Прабхупады представляют собой огромную ценность, великую милость. 




> И тем не менее Прабхупада настаивал, чтобы его книги *продавали.* Хотя опять же при небольшом желании можно их и бесплатно прочитать.


Насколько слышал я, он говорил несколько иначе. Он сказал:"Если вы хотите удовлетворить меня, *распространяйте* мои книги" "Пожалуйста, *распространяйте* книги, *распространяйте* книги, *распространяйте* книги!"

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Да верно, у человека нет таких богатств, чтобы оплатить прасад.


Оплачиваются материальные ингредиенты, потраченное время, труд - всё это стоит конкретных денег. Прасад - это милость, которая даётся безвозмездно.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Сколько бы ни заплатил человек за прасад, он все равно остается в долгу. Прасад не отличен от Кришны, Кришну он получил бесплатно, по беспричинной милости Кришны и преданных. Даже одна крошечка Кришна-прасада бесконечно более ценна, чем все вселенные вместе взятые. Даже если человек заплатит миллион за сладкий шарик, это все равно, что он и не платил вовсе. Потому, что он начинает свои взаимоотношения с Кришной, причиной всех причин, которых он не достигнет, даже если обретет все вселенные.
> 
> Со временем прасад будет только  дорожать, так как это ОЧЕНЬ ценная вещь. 
> .


вопрос в том, что всё ли что называется прасадом в действительности является таковым?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> вопрос в том, что всё ли что называется прасадом в действительности является таковым?


а кто-то спросит еще и так, а для всех ли один и тот же прасад является собственно прасадом?

----------


## Андрей Н

> Оплачиваются материальные ингредиенты, потраченное время, труд - всё это стоит конкретных денег. Прасад - это милость, которая даётся безвозмездно.


Разумеется, чтобы приготовить для Кришны, необходимо пожертвовать своим трудом или деньгами. Кто-то жертвует свой труд, кто-то время, кто-то деньги, и всё это вместе милость(жертва, прасад).  

Из всех видов жертвоприношений то, которое человек совершает в соответствии с указаниями священных писаний, из чувства долга *и без желания получить что-либо взамен*, называют жертвоприношением в благости.
КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Обычно жертвоприношения совершают для того, чтобы достичь какой-то цели, однако здесь сказано, что *жертвоприношения нужно совершать, не имея корыстных желаний, из чувства долга. ...* Бг 17.11

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> вопрос о продаже/покупке прасада - можно его продавать ?


Обязательно продавайте. А как же ещё можно распространить много–много прасада?
Через кафе и вайшнавские рестораны огромное количество людей получают прасад! :smilies: 

Нет, ну можно было бы продавать просто бхогу...
А смысл??? :swoon:

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Разумеется, чтобы приготовить для Кришны, необходимо пожертвовать своим трудом или деньгами. Кто-то жертвует свой труд, кто-то время, кто-то деньги, и всё это вместе милость(жертва, прасад).  
> 
> Из всех видов жертвоприношений то, которое человек совершает в соответствии с указаниями священных писаний, из чувства долга *и без желания получить что-либо взамен*, называют жертвоприношением в благости.
> КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Обычно жертвоприношения совершают для того, чтобы достичь какой-то цели, однако здесь сказано, что *жертвоприношения нужно совершать, не имея корыстных желаний, из чувства долга. ...* Бг 17.11


Дело в том, что преданные очень скромные, они не считают себя распространителями своей собственной милости, они распространяют милость Кришны, а себя считают только посредниками. Продажа прасада позволяет увеличить его распространение, в том числе бесплатного. Часть выручки может идти на бесплатный прасад и другие духовные цели. Нельзя укорять преданных в том, что часть выручки или даже всю выручку от продажи прасада они используют на поддержание себя и своей семьи. Это лучше, чем зарабатывать кармической работой. Наконец, работа из чувства долга никак не означает, что вы не берёте за неё вознаграждение. Вы же от своей зарплаты не отказываетесь, я надеюсь.
В общем, то, что вы написали, больше смахивает на демагогию.

----------


## Андрей Н

> ... Это лучше, чем зарабатывать кармической работой. Наконец, работа из чувства долга никак не означает, что вы не берёте за неё вознаграждение. Вы же от своей зарплаты не отказываетесь, я надеюсь.
> В общем, то, что вы написали, больше смахивает на демагогию.


Андрей Афанасьевич, разве я предлагал отказываться от денег? 



> Дело в том, что преданные очень скромные, они не считают себя распространителями своей собственной милости, они распространяют милость Кришны, а себя считают только посредниками.


Так.



> Нельзя укорять преданных в том, что часть выручки или даже всю выручку от продажи прасада они используют на поддержание себя и своей семьи.


Об укоре и разговора нет.



> Продажа прасада позволяет увеличить его распространение, в том числе бесплатного.


Предлагаю посмотреть на этот вопрос не в плоскости: платный-бесплатный, а в плоскости: бескорыстный или нет.
Ведь бесплатно -- это не всегда означает, что бескорыстно. А деньги -- это не всегда плата, деньги могут даваться и как пожертвование. И когда пожертвование, то милость только возрастает.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> а кто-то спросит еще и так, а для всех ли один и тот же прасад является собственно прасадом?


Да, тут собственно от субъективизма трудно уйти - вспоминается история из сборника "Святые Враджа", в которой один брахмачари не мог контролировать вожделение - враджаваси один по этому поводу сказал, что его проблема (а брахмачари служил пуджари в одном из царских храмов в Раджастане) в том, что он вкушает прасад от своих храмовых Божеств (бхога которым закупается есесно на средства из царской казны)... и что с таким прасадом ему своё вожделение не одолеть - тогда брахмачари этот ушёл жить в леса Вриндаваны питаясь только мадхукари от Браджаваси...  :smilies:

----------


## Элла

Я когда только начинала приходить в Храм,там всегда был прасад, очень вкусный, приготовленный  с любовью и  были большие порции.
Ни в каких других больше местах я не была так удовлетворена обедом. 
Ну во-первых, оплатить обед, это просто в рамках культуры, это воспитание наверно. А столь вкусный и в таком месте, где служат Кришне, ну на это уже и пожертвовать нужно. А если ещё подумать о том,что  кто-то реально не может оплатить,то можно ещё больше пожертвовать.
Позже у меня появилось желание иногда готовить прасад для преданных. Это ни с чем несравнимые ощущения, Кришна реально присутствует и руководит, счастливые мгновения. 
Потом приходишь на Киртан, и просто попадаешь в духовный мир, это не только мой опыт, это нельзя не заметить по лицам присутствующих. Ну а после Киртана угощение.
И потом как то узнают что ты приготовил прасад, подходят, искренне благодарят и спрашивают рецепт. Но перед этим ты получаешь тоже рецепт того блюда,которому ты хотел научиться, так Кришна и руководит людьми. Все счастливы. Ну а я больше всех!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

«..появилось желание иногда готовить прасад для преданных. Это ни с чем несравнимые ощущения, Кришна реально присутствует и руководит, счастливые мгновения. Все счастливы. Ну а я больше всех!»
 :good: 
 :kirtan:

----------


## serg

> Че то как то всё надуманно... Деньги с продажи махапрасада ведь идут на храм. Храм требует реальных денег на поддержание, и в нём вообще то Божества стоят, у Них должно быть самое лучшее. Если же кто-то не хочет или не может покупать махапрасад - так ведь его и так бесплатно раздают на пирах.
> Но раздают дал, салат, рис и всё такое. А продают сладости. Т.е. вопрос, похоже в том, что "я не хочу махапрасадный дал, я хочу махапрасадный бурфи". Нет проблем, если человек делает разницу между махапрасадами - пусть платит деньги за привязанность, это закон материального мира


Ваш ответ, похож, на попытку перевести в иную плоскость обсуждения.
Что обсуждается:  продавать Маха-Прасад можно  (разрешено) или нет...
Вы , своим ответом, переводить в плоскость: "..мне не нравится тот, что дают бесплатно,  хочу тот, что продают за деньги, но бесплатно.."

----------


## PRASAD DAS

Вопрос: А разве в кофе ГАНГА и кафе ДЖАГАНАТ разве прасадом торгуют?  :doom:

----------


## serg

> Вопрос: А разве в кофе ГАНГА и кафе ДЖАГАНАТ разве прасадом торгуют?


А Разве в этом обсуждении обсуждается вопрос - продается-ли прасад в кофе: ГАНГА и ДЖАГАНАТ  ?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вопрос: А разве в кофе ГАНГА и кафе ДЖАГАНАТ разве прасадом торгуют?



А чем торгуют в кафе Ганга???
Мы всегда ездили туда за Прасадом...

----------


## PRASAD DAS

Нет. Не обсуждается,просто мне далеко не безразлично,чем я питаюсь в кафе . Может кто-то точно знает- предлагается пища там или нет???

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

От ресторанской пищи сложно ожидать чего-то необычайно духовного. Это прежде всего бизнес.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Ваш ответ, похож, на попытку перевести в иную плоскость обсуждения.
> Что обсуждается:  продавать Маха-Прасад можно  (разрешено) или нет...
> Вы , своим ответом, переводить в плоскость: "..мне не нравится тот, что дают бесплатно,  хочу тот, что продают за деньги, но бесплатно.."


Именно так. Сначала пытаюсь понять мотивацию вопроса, а уж потом отвечать. В зависимости от челоека, ответы разные могут быть. Иногда на сам вопрос отвечать даже нет смысла, проблема совсем в другом.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Вопрос: А разве в кофе ГАНГА и кафе ДЖАГАНАТ разве прасадом торгуют?


В "Ганге" - прасад, в "Джаганнате" - не прасад, бхога. Принципиальная позиция хозяев кафе "Джаганнат" - прасад продавать нельзя. Поэтому они продают бхогу.

----------


## serg

> В "Ганге" - прасад, в "Джаганнате" - не прасад, бхога. *Принципиальная позиция хозяев кафе "Джаганнат" - прасад продавать нельзя. Поэтому они продают бхогу*.


Мое внутреннее 
 согласен, поддерживаю, считают так правильным, как приняли решение управляющие кафешкой "Джаганнате".

Это внутреннее убеждение не подкрепленное цитатой и ссылкой на авторитетный источник.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Мое внутреннее 
>  согласен, поддерживаю, считают так правильным, как приняли решение управляющие кафешкой "Джаганнате".
> 
> Это внутреннее убеждение не подкрепленное цитатой и ссылкой на авторитетный источник.


А мое внутреннее убеждение - прасад надо распространять любыми способами. И если люди приходят в кафе, пусть лучше они едят прасад и очищают тем самым свое сердце, чем будут есть бхогу и еще больше деградировать.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А мое внутреннее убеждение - прасад надо распространять любыми способами. И если люди приходят в кафе, пусть лучше они едят прасад и очищают тем самым свое сердце, чем будут есть бхогу и еще больше деградировать.


 :good: 
Поддерживаю это мнение!
У человека, посетившего кафе, может, была единственная возможность встретить вайшнава.
....А его бхогой накормили  :cry: 
И это наше служение людям?

----------


## vaikunthanatha

> В "Ганге" - прасад, в "Джаганнате" - не прасад, бхога. Принципиальная позиция хозяев кафе "Джаганнат" - прасад продавать нельзя. Поэтому они продают бхогу.


Видимо назрел вопрос о справочнике для вайшнавов, По крайней мере знать, где прасад, а где нет.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Видимо назрел вопрос о справочнике для вайшнавов, По крайней мере знать, где прасад, а где нет.


Чтобы не начать оценивать, самое безопасное положение–это считать Прасадом то, что вайшнавы предлагают Господу. И вкушать с таким же настроем :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Или Вы имели ввиду СПРАВОЧНИК–ПУТЕВОДИТЕЛЬ по вег.ресторанам? :smilies:

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Из личного опыта, самый качественный прасад как правило бывает в храмах, а всякие не известные торговые точки, в общем я не рискую без крайней нужды.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Принципиальная позиция хозяев кафе "Джаганнат" - прасад продавать нельзя.


А почему говорят ?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> А мое внутреннее убеждение - прасад надо распространять любыми способами. И если люди приходят в кафе, пусть лучше они едят прасад и очищают тем самым свое сердце, чем будут есть бхогу и еще больше деградировать.


Вот-вот... Помню еще задолго до Сознания Кришны я иногда ел в вегетарианском кафе, не особо интересуясь, что его держат преданные. И меня всегда удивляло чувство после этой еды - вроде съел немного, но наелся так, что шатает, сознание куда-то плывёт, и настроение радостное без причины. Ну теперь то я знаю, а чём было дело  :biggrin1:

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Это смахивает на гебешную подловку, Называется кафе по вайшнавски, а там тебя бхогой осквернят.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

У нас в Новосибе открылось недавно кафе. Вишну-таттва прабху там в роли идейной подкачки, как я понял. Владельцы богатые друзья Кришны. Они хотели, чтобы там была кришнаитская пища, и Вишну-таттва и искал туда повара (если кто помнит, объявление на форуме было). Нашли инициированного повара- преданного. Кафе больше месяца назад открыли, но по преданным как-то рекламу даже не давали. По слухам все узнали. Мы тоже как узнали, давай радоваться и спешить скорее туде. Но я залез в инет, посмотрел, что там куча не известных мне директоров и замов, которые на фото без кантхимал, и по описаниям я вообще не нашел признаков того, что они преданные. Может это и не так, ведь мы никого не знаем из их группы, у нас Вишну-таттва свою сампрадаю строит очень конспиративно, не дай бог кто-нибудь "извне" начнет оказывать влияние на кого-то. Еще увидел их объявление в общей интернетской куче о вакансии помощника повара. В требованиях не было указано даже, что это должен быть вегетрианец, а так, общие обычные требования. Также встретилось где-то, как преданные укоряют т.н. официантов в том, что они не знают, что такое экадаши. На что сотрудники кафе весело отвечают, что подучат, и что такое и экадаши, и курбан-байрам, и еще что-то такое. Тоже юмор насторожил. Мы, конечно, туда заедем еще, посмотрим, поспрашиваем преданных другие подробности, но пока, при наличии этих данных, я не стал бы принимать там пищу, даже если преданные нызывают ее прасадом.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Простите за небольшое отклонение от темы, нет желания создавать новую тему, но меня мучит вопрос о продаже/покупке прасада - можно его продавать ?


Быть или не быть?
Продавать или не продавать прасад?
Платить или не платить пуджари?
Возможно ответ в понимании, что всё должно быть использовано в служении Кришне!
 :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А почему говорят ?


Не знаю. Это Шри Чайтанья Сарасват Матх, спросите у них.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Хорошее сравнение!К сожалению традиции,установленные Шрилой Прабхупадой в храмах ИСККОН,уходят в прошлое,заменяясь на демоническую систему товарно-денежных отношений.
>  Читал,что Шрила Прабхупада сам готовил гулабждамуны и ставил при выходе из храма.


Я чувствую запах консерватизма! :cool: 
В ведическом обществе существовал обмен сейчас это происходит в форме денег, но что-то по возможности должно быть как пожертвование. :smilies:

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Система товарно-денежных отношений сама по себе не демоническая. Она существовала и во времена Кришны. Сам Кришна участвовал в торгово денежных операциях, например собирал с гопи налоги и обменивал зерно на фрукты, брал с гопи плату за переправу через озеро. Гопи ходили в другие деревни продавать молочные продукты. Утверждать, что гопи продавали не прасад - безумие. 

Утверждение, что прасад нельзя продавать не основано на авторитетных шастрах. Напротив - это неуклюжая попытка демонов приостановить распространение прасада. 

Я помню свой первый прасад. Я вдруг внезапно очень сильно захотел есть, в магазине купил пол буханки черного хлеба и кусок щербета. Так как сильно хотел есть, то до дома не дошел, а предложил Кришне своими словами без всяких мантр держа хлеб прямо в руках, а через минуту уже ел сам. Навстречу попался сосед алкоголик и попросил хлеба на закуску. Я ему отломил кусок. Через неделю он ко мне пришел и рассказал, что не понимает, что с ним случилось, жену бить рука не поднимается. Так я понял, что прасад действует.

Мы с женой уже 12 лет продаем прасад, и если мы на какое-то время прерываем поставки, то люди звонят и требуют принести им прасад. Мы не миллионеры, и если бы не продавали, то как бы эти люди получили прасад?

Любые попытки создать искусственные ограничения на распространение прасада - это безумие и демонизм.

----------


## serg

В обсуждении речь не идет о ЗАПРЕТЕ или о ОГРАНИЧЕНИИ распространения прасада.
Обсуждается - МОЖНО ИЛИ НЕТ ПРОДАВАТЬ ПРАСАД. 
И как часть этой темы - МОЖНО ИЛИ НЕТ ПРОДАВАТЬ МАХАПРАСАД.

Под словом "ПРАСАД" -  подразумевается та пища, что была предложена Кришне.
Под словом "ПРОДАВАТЬ" - подразумевается процесс передачи стороннему лицу (в данном случа Прасада)  только после получения от него определенной денежной суммы.

----------


## baladasa

Человек, у которого отсутствуют материальные желания, твердо уверен в том, что все принадлежит Кришне (ишавасйам идам сарвам) и потому не выражает ложных претензий обладать чем-либо. БГ гл.2

----------


## serg

Если под "человеком", понимать особь, живущую тут на земле( душу заключенные в человеческое тело), то - нет такого человека на этой земле.

Причина - есть, дышать и опорожняться это так-же -  те самые "материальные желания"..  
Эти материальные желания -  не отъемлимые качества человека ( души в материальном теле тут ).

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Да, на этом форуме таки заставят обратиться к первоисточникам  :smilies:  Итак:

_Не понимаю, что ты имеешь в виду, что они начинают продавать самосы. Мы не должны продавать прасад, мы должны раздавать его и можем при этом просить пожертвования. Делать нужно именно так. (Письмо ШП Джадурани, 14 января 1970)

Мы распространяем прасад бесплатно, зачем делать из этого бизнес? Любой человек с радостью принимает наш бесплатный прасад. Пусть лучше Сумати Морарджи пожертвует рис, дал и все остальное для этой программы раздачи прасада. Согласно нашей ведической системе, распространение прасада не должно становиться в один ряд с гостиничным или буфетным бизнесом. Какой бы прасад мы ни раздавали, это должно делаться бесплатно. Итак, общий вывод: ты должен распространять прасад бесплатно. (Письмо ШП Гирирадже, 12 апреля 1972)_

Однако:_

Я послал письмо Шрутакирти-дасу на Гавайи. Он очень хорошо управлял рестораном в Гонолулу, а теперь может приехать, чтобы помочь тебе открыть новый прасад-ресторан в Бостоне. Прилагаю копию письма, которое я ему направил. (Письмо ШП Амбариша-дасу, 14 марта 1976)

Я получил письмо от Амбариша-даса. Он сейчас в Бостоне, его адрес: Альфред Форд, улица Чендлера, 124, кв. 5, Бостон, Массачусетс, 02116, США. Он очень хочет открыть новый ресторан здесь, в Бостоне. Бостон — отличный город, потому что в нем много молодежи, и Ресторан Харе Кришна, где мы будем подавать вкуснейший прасад, всем понравится. (Письмо ШП Шрутакирти-дасу, 14 марта 1976)

Я доволен тем, что ресторан снова работает хорошо. Если там будут вкусные блюда, люди, несомненно, будут в него ходить. Шрутакирти — хороший парень, ему можно доверять. Нужно сотрудничать. Хорошая мысль — продавать прасад на пляжах с тележки. (Письмо ШП Гурукрипе, 14 декабря 1976)_

И наконец:

_Что касается идеи объединить ресторан с храмом, то есть храм и ресторан смешаются, это будет не очень хорошо. Однако если ресторан будет иметь совершенно отдельный вход, и деятельность ресторана не будет накладываться на деятельность храма, тогда можно. Но никак иначе. (Письмо ШП Джаятиртхе, 24 июня 1976)_

Насколько я смог во всём этом разобраться, Шрила Прабхупада поддерживал распространение прасада грихастхами. Но совершенно не одобрял, когда это делали внутри храма.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Сегодня проходил рядом с нашим новым кафе. На фасаде написано, коньячные карты, кальян, проведение свадеб и т.п. Внутрь что-то даже не зашел. Как думаете, может ли там быть действительно прасад, если повар преданный?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Сегодня проходил рядом с нашим новым кафе. На фасаде написано, коньячные карты, кальян, проведение свадеб и т.п. Внутрь что-то даже не зашел. Как думаете, может ли там быть действительно прасад, если повар преданный?


Могут предлагать Кришне некоторые блюда. Но лучше спросить у самого повара. 

Например, в Санкт-Петербурге есть кафе "Троицкий мост". Как я слышал, там в числе сотрудников есть преданные. И когда преданные готовят, они все предлагают. А вообще, само кафе не вайшнавское.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Могут предлагать Кришне некоторые блюда. Но лучше спросить у самого повара. 
> 
> Например, в Санкт-Петербурге есть кафе "Троицкий мост". Как я слышал, там в числе сотрудников есть преданные. И когда преданные готовят, они все предлагают. А вообще, само кафе не вайшнавское.


Надежнее вообще даже не спрашивать  :smilies:  Само место не очень прасадное

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Надежнее вообще даже не спрашивать  Само место не очень прасадное


Да, такие места не для посещения вайшнавами. Но те, кто просто только становятся вегетарианцами, там получат какое-то благо.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Могут предлагать Кришне некоторые блюда. Но лучше спросить у самого повара. 
> 
> Например, в Санкт-Петербурге есть кафе "Троицкий мост". Как я слышал, там в числе сотрудников есть преданные. И когда преданные готовят, они все предлагают. А вообще, само кафе не вайшнавское.


В Питере мы были в "Ботанике". Это то же кафе?

----------


## venkata

> Да, на этом форуме таки заставят обратиться к первоисточникам  Итак:
> 
> _Не понимаю, что ты имеешь в виду, что они начинают продавать самосы. Мы не должны продавать прасад, мы должны раздавать его и можем при этом просить пожертвования. Делать нужно именно так. (Письмо ШП Джадурани, 14 января 1970)
> 
> Мы распространяем прасад бесплатно, зачем делать из этого бизнес? Любой человек с радостью принимает наш бесплатный прасад. Пусть лучше Сумати Морарджи пожертвует рис, дал и все остальное для этой программы раздачи прасада. Согласно нашей ведической системе, распространение прасада не должно становиться в один ряд с гостиничным или буфетным бизнесом. Какой бы прасад мы ни раздавали, это должно делаться бесплатно. Итак, общий вывод: ты должен распространять прасад бесплатно. (Письмо ШП Гирирадже, 12 апреля 1972)_
> 
> Однако:_
> 
> Я послал письмо Шрутакирти-дасу на Гавайи. Он очень хорошо управлял рестораном в Гонолулу, а теперь может приехать, чтобы помочь тебе открыть новый прасад-ресторан в Бостоне. Прилагаю копию письма, которое я ему направил. (Письмо ШП Амбариша-дасу, 14 марта 1976)
> ...


Спасибо,Гокуланатх пр! Исчерпывающий ответ.Прабхупада хочет,что бы преданные развивали вайшнавскую культуру,поэтому внутри общества(общины) должны развиваться любовные отношения,в основе которых лежит принимать и раздавать прасад.Также Прабхупада говорил,что прасад,это тайное оружие ИСККОН.И продавая его вне нашего общества(Общины),мы несём людям милость Кришны.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> В Питере мы были в "Ботанике". Это то же кафе?


Это какое-то другое.

----------


## Шьямананда дас

Харе Кришна.
Как мне известно в кафе "Троицкий мост" преданные не работают поварами и вообще в этом кафе потихоньку переходят на не вегетарианскую пищу.Балуются яичками в выпечки.

----------


## Шьямананда дас

В Питере есть кафе "Вегетарианское заведение" Рада&К. Работает уже год.
Цель этого проекта,массовая распространение прасада, ну и конечно пропаганда вегетарианства.Все повара преданные и все,что готовиться в кафе предлагается Божествам.  :dandavat: 

На данный момент проект очень успешный.Народ валит валом. :vedma:   :yahoo:   :kirtan: 
Я вообще не вижу проблемы,что бы прасад продавался.Люди реально становятся преданными.
К тому же, как быть преданному работающим поваром если Кришна говорит в Б.Г.9.27.  :good:  

йат кароши йад ашнасийадж джухоши дадаси йат
йат тапасйаси каунтейатат курушва мад-арпанам

Чем бы ты ни занимался, что бы ты ни ел, какие бы ни приносил дары, что бы ни отдавал и какую бы тапасью ни совершал, делай это, о сын Кунти, как подношение Мне.

КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Долг каждого человека - строить свою жизнь таким образом, чтобы никогда, ни при каких обстоятельствах не забывать о Кришне. Всем нам приходится трудиться, чтобы поддерживать душу в теле, и здесь Кришна рекомендует весь свой труд посвящать Ему. Никто не может обходиться без пищи, но питаться следует остатками пищи, предложенной Кришне. Каждый цивилизованный человек совершает какие-либо религиозные обряды и ритуалы; поэтому Кришна говорит: «Делай это ради Меня». Подобный образ действий называется арчаной. Каждый человек склонен делать пожертвования, поэтому Кришна говорит: «Принеси свои дары Мне». Это значит, что все имеющиеся у нас излишки денег необходимо использовать для развития Движения сознания Кришны. В наше время многие стремятся заниматься медитацией, что в нынешний век не очень практично, но тот, кто постоянно медитирует на Кришну, повторяя на четках мантру Харе Кришна, безусловно, самый великий йог и мистик, по словам Самого Кришны, приведенным в шестой главе «Бхагавад-гиты».

----------


## Шьямананда дас

Далее
вот из комментария Шрилы Прабхупады к Б.Г. 9.26
В тринадцатом стихе третьей главы Шри Кришна говорит, что те, кто хочет духовно развиваться и освободиться из материального плена, должны питаться только остатками жертвоприношений. Те же, кто не предлагает Ему свою пищу, говорит Он в том же стихе, едят один грех. Иными словами, с каждым съеденным куском они все сильнее запутываются в сетях материальной природы. Однако тому, кто, приготовив вкусные и незамысловатые вегетарианские блюда, ставит их перед изображением Господа Кришны и, склоняясь перед Ним, просит Господа принять его скромное подношение, обеспечено духовное совершенствование, телесная чистота и ясность мыслей, которая приходит в результате развития тонких тканей мозга. Главное, чтобы подношение было сделано с любовью. Будучи владыкой всего сущего, Кришна не нуждается в пище, и все же Он принимает ее от того, кто желает таким образом доставить Ему удовольствие. Самое важное в приготовлении, раздаче и предложении пищи - действовать из любви к Кришне.

Т.к. я являюсь шеф-поваром и ответственным в служении Божествам в этом кафе, то я прошу преданных делать подношение, как можно лучше и всегда прошу Божеств о милости.
Бывает очень сложно т.к сопряжено с бурной деятельностью, но цель одна. Дать людям Кришну через прасад.Другого шанса у них может не быть.

----------


## Шьямананда дас

В кафе 'Ботаника" работали преданные,но там есть повара и не преданные.
Самое 100 % безопасное место принять прасад это "Вегетарианское заведение" ул.Гороховая 36 метро. Сенная площадь.
это не реклама- это факт.

----------


## Шьямананда дас

Вот фото Божеств в кафе "Вегетарианское заведение"

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

:smilies: 
Харе Кришна !!  Спасибо за информацию )
У вас в кафе на фотках - бармен с эрокезом ?

----------


## Шьямананда дас

Да,был такой.Он давно уволен.Руководство кафе периодически нанимает людей не преданных,но вегетарианцев.
Кришна дает шанс каждому. :dandavat:  быть преданным или не быть.95% работников кафе преданные из них примерно 50% стали преданными в кафе.
Мы не позиционируем кафе, как кришнаитское.А если спросят,скрывать не будем. :namaste:  Проповедь наша миссия.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Далее
> вот из комментария Шрилы Прабхупады к Б.Г. 9.26
> В тринадцатом стихе третьей главы Шри Кришна говорит, что те, кто хочет духовно развиваться и освободиться из материального плена, должны питаться только остатками жертвоприношений. Те же, кто не предлагает Ему свою пищу, говорит Он в том же стихе, едят один грех. Иными словами, с каждым съеденным куском они все сильнее запутываются в сетях материальной природы. Однако тому, кто, приготовив вкусные и незамысловатые вегетарианские блюда, ставит их перед изображением Господа Кришны и, склоняясь перед Ним, просит Господа принять его скромное подношение, обеспечено духовное совершенствование, телесная чистота и ясность мыслей, которая приходит в результате развития тонких тканей мозгоша. Главное, чтобы подношение было сделано с любовью. Будучи владыкой всего сущего, Кришна не нуждается в пище, и все же Он принимает ее от того, кто желает таким образом доставить Ему удовольствие. Самое важное в приготовлении, раздаче и предложении пищи - действовать из любви к Кришне.
> 
> Т.к. я являюсь шеф-поваром и ответственным в служении Божествам в этом кафе, то я прошу преданных делать подношение, как можно лучше и всегда прошу Божеств о милости.
> Бывает очень сложно т.к сопряжено с бурной деятельностью, но цель одна. Дать людям Кришну через прасад.Другого шанса у них может не быть.


Это восхитительно, прабху   :good: Спасибо Вам, при случае обязательно посетим Кафе :vanca calpa:

----------


## Шьямананда дас

Харе Кришна.На здоровье. :vanca calpa:

----------


## СергейИванов

> Простите за небольшое отклонение от темы, нет желания создавать новую тему, но меня мучит вопрос о продаже/покупке прасада - можно его продавать ?


А что плохого в продаже прасада? Одни плюсы  :good: 
К сожалению, желание духовной халявы (или по научному - сахаджия) встречается также и в ИСККОНе.

----------


## serg

> А что плохого в продаже прасада? Одни плюсы 
> К сожалению, желание духовной халявы (или по научному - сахаджия) встречается также и в ИСККОНе.


Что плохого  ? не буду вешать бирку.
как наблюдение - весьма воинственно ополчились, судя по ответам, на саму мысль о "только РАЗДАВАТЬ, а не ПРОДАВАТЬ ПРАСАД".

----------


## СергейИванов

> Что плохого  ? не буду вешать бирку.
> как наблюдение - весьма воинственно ополчились, судя по ответам, на саму мысль о "только РАЗДАВАТЬ, а не ПРОДАВАТЬ ПРАСАД".


Можно раздавать, а можно и продавать - какие проблемы?

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> +1


Думаю, - это пролетарско-савковый страх перед деньгами еще не отошел в обществе (и не только в обществе преданных). Милость только бесплатно!

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Думаю, - это пролетарско-савковый страх перед деньгами еще не отошел в обществе (и не только в обществе преданных). Милость только бесплатно!


Наши методы товарищи всё использовать в служении Кришне!
Похоже в СНГ проблем нет с деньгами, их просто нет.
Другое дело Индия и Америка! :smilies:

----------


## Radha Damodar das

> Простите за небольшое отклонение от темы, нет желания создавать новую тему, но меня мучит вопрос о продаже/покупке прасада - можно его продавать ?


Cитуация примерно такая же как с распространением книг Шрилы Прабхупады.  Трансцендентное знание бесценно,но на печать требуются лакшми- поэтому мы (желая продолжить издание и распространение книг) обеспечиваем приток лакшми(побуждая людей жертвовать на это.

Прасад -милость Бога. Каждый может готовить и распространять эту милость-делая так личный вклад в проповедь.Если идет речь о массовом и регулярном распространении прасада- необходимо позаботиться  о притоке средств на поддержание этого процесса(в этих случаях могут возникать цены на закупку бхоги и затраты на приготовление). 
Идея бесплатности -означает ,что ЕСТЬ КТО ТО ,КТО ПЛАТИТ. Если есть преданные или организация,которые спонсируют приготовление и раздачу прасада всем-прекрасно. 

В случае храмов в России(экономически очень  слабых структур) необходимо ,чтобы махапрасад(в форме трех капель или маленьких объемов был бы доступен всем гостям храма.  Если речь идет о больших объемах угощений-это можно сделать в кафе(при храме)

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

Вообще есть ФФЛ и есть кафе и рестораны. И это нормально - раздавать прасад мало- и неимущим и продавать его более или менее состоятельным. :mig:

----------


## Шьямананда дас

Маха-прасад в храмах должен раздаваться бесплатно всем и каждому,но есть некоторые исключения в виде эксклюзивных видов маха-прасада.Их можно продавать,что бы поддерживать поклонение Божествам (думаю и так всем понятно).Если вы пытаетесь выбрать между маха рисом и маха сладким рисом,то вы смотрите не на то,что это маха прасад.Вы пытаетесь удовлетворить свой язык, а не оказать почтение маха прасаду.
Хотя все зависит от сознания преданного.С какими мыслями и мотивами вы это делаете.Сознание,сознание и еще раз сознание и мотивы.И все это проверяемо на практике. 
А по поводу продажи прасада,люди покупая и кушая прасад:
1.отдавая деньги за прасад они вкладывают средства в распространения еще большего количества прасада.
2.кушая прасад,люди служат Кришне и наполняются Кришной.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> В Питере есть кафе "Вегетарианское заведение" Рада&К. Работает уже год.


Навестил буквально в это воскресенье, очень понравилось  :good:

----------


## Vairagya das

Вот ссылка на группу кафе "Рада & K" вКонтакте:
http://vk.com/club29409167

Постоянно слышу благодарности от постоянных посетителей - преданных и гостей. Огромное спасибо всей команде (в кафе работает больше 60 человек!), и особая благодарность Шьямананде прабху - нашему шеф-повару и пуджари.
На днях Б.В.Госвами Махарадж был в кафе, очень высоко оценил.

Готовим материалы под "франшизу" (или что-то вроде) с подробным описанием всех процессов организации, рецептами и т.п. У кого есть желание открыть подобное кафе у себя в городе - обращайтесь.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо за ссылку! Надо её на разных сайтах размещать!

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Прасад продавать можно. 
Ачарья Прабхупада на претензии некоторых преданных по этому поводу отвечал "если вы можете приготовить дешевле делайте это".
Трудно представить человека который не может купить себе овощей или риса в современной России.
Есть храмы в которых прасад бесплатный.Например в Красноярске мой друг провел весь день в храме его три раза бесплатно покормили и часть прасада он даже принес матери. 




> Мы не позиционируем кафе, как кришнаитское.А если спросят,скрывать не будем.


Не всякая пища над которой провели ритуал это прасад.Прасад это пища которую готовили именно для Кришны с любовью и преданностью.Бизнес многое меняет и в настроении ума тоже.
Например ваш ум решил ,что убрать из кафе имя Кришны и заменить его на слово "вегетарианство" это хорошо это полезно для дела.

----------


## Олег Огнин

> меня мучит вопрос о продаже/покупке прасада - можно его продавать ?


Если вы Вайшья то да, продавать без вопросов, если Брахман- отдавайте бесплатно. Ну а если кшатрий- защищайте продающих и отщипывайте процент.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Ну а если кшатрий- защищайте продающих и отщипывайте процент.


Это совет бандиту?

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> Это совет бандиту?


Бандит не защищает а отщипывает. А тот кто защищает уже охранник.

----------


## Олег Огнин

> Это совет бандиту?


Это совет кшатрию. Бандит это тоже кшатрий но в невежестве. Кшатрий всегда берёт плату за свою работу. В принципе бандиту я посоветовал бы тоже самое, приличная плата за труд облагораживает и бандита а если его и прасадом пркормить вообще прекрасный человек может получиться.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Кажется,в чеченском языке понятия воин и бандит обозначаются одним словом,т.е.тождественны.

----------


## Олег Огнин

Вообще-то о прасаде говорим...

----------


## Шьямананда дас

Не всякая пища над которой провели ритуал это прасад.Прасад это пища которую готовили именно для Кришны с любовью и преданностью.Бизнес многое меняет и в настроении ума тоже.
Например ваш ум решил ,что убрать из кафе имя Кришны и заменить его на слово "вегетарианство" это хорошо это полезно для дела.[/QUOTE]

Я полностью согласен,что не в  ритуале дело. Хотя это тоже важная вещь.(пуджарская тема)
Все дело в мотивах преданных и их умонастроении.
Я сам не берусь сказать, что то,что я предлагаю Кришне яв-ся  затем прасадом. Любви у меня к Кришне нет. Я просто стараюсь хорошо делать свое служение Шриле Прабхупаде и прошу его о милости.
Так же принцип кафе сводится к стиху из Бхагавад Гиты 9.27.

йат кароши йад ашнасийадж джухоши дадаси йат
йат тапасйаси каунтейатат курушва мад-арпанам


Оценивать духовную жизнь других я не берусь, а тем более их служение Кришне(Оценивать других,значит ставить себя на место Гуру и Кришны) Могу  оценить только внешнюю часть.( это моя прямая обязанность.)



От того,что в названии кафе нет имен Кришны результат не меняется.Эффект кафе в том,что люди становятся преданными.Я думаю этого достаточно.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> Эффект кафе в том,что люди становятся преданными.Я думаю этого достаточно.


А где эти люди? Можно их как то позвать.Пока я вижу рекламу вегетарианского кафе среди целевой аудитории.

Например я открою палатку с соками и желающим буду говорить что она кришнаитская.А не желающим не скажу.Многих я обращу в служение Кришне?

----------


## Шьямананда дас

Вы не верите в силу прасада.Харе Кришна.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> Вы не верите в силу прасада.Харе Кришна.


Если у вас в кафе появится изображение Кришны а в названии Имя Кришны то поверю еще больше.Наверно вам нужно больше его есть.

----------


## Шьямананда дас

Достаточно,что у нас в кафе есть божества  :yahoo:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Критиковать преданных, занимающихся таким важным делом, как распространение прасада, может тот, кто сам делает не меньше.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Я считаю что лучше давать людям прасад объясняя что это такое.

Я бы не хотел есть пищу над которой в тайне от меня провели некий обряд.И вы наверное тоже.

При этом я написал выше что продавать прасад можно.

----------

